# Power on Board(POB) HID first impressions



## jmccalip (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, one day after it was shipped I received this:


I got all that for $107 shipped.






It's so tiny!





I turned one on to test it, and I noticed some fog under the glass:





Time to take it apart and clean the glass...Remove the 5 torx screws





Pull off the front cover:




Unscrew the metal tabs:





Pull the glas out, clean, and then reasemble:






All clean(well, for the most part):




It's alive!!!





If ya'll want some comparrison beamshots, I can get those tonight.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 21, 2008)

Very nice pictures! I have always wanted to see comparison beamshots of the POB and Costco/Harbor Freight HID, so if you get the chance to take some that would be great.

I really like the size comparison between the POB and Harbor Freight HID.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 21, 2008)

Dam those lights are cheap$$, I assume your upgrading to a 4300K bulb?


----------



## jmccalip (Oct 21, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> Dam those lights are cheap$$, I assume your upgrading to a 4300K bulb?




Nahh, I'm spending that money on a dual 55w 4300k light(vec192 conversion).


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 21, 2008)

:naughty::naughty::naughty:

You will be shocked by the VEC192 HID lights output. :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Oct 21, 2008)

I've owned a total of 3 POB's but I'm now down to one. Every one of them had that film on the inside of the glass...:sick2: It must be one of the lights bragging features...lol. I had to clean all of mine off also.


----------



## jmccalip (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry guys, I didn't have time to take the pics. Had an issue with a lost credit card, but it's solved now.


Anyway, isn't there already a comparison shot between these two lights already? Haha, I could still take the pics, but you know...


----------



## jmccalip (Oct 21, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> I've owned a total of 3 POB's but I'm now down to one. Every one of them had that film on the inside of the glass...:sick2: It must be one of the lights bragging features...lol. I had to clean all of mine off also.




Funny, that was the only light that had the fog. I guess I was lucky.


I did have a couple minutes to test the lights on the golf course in our neighborhood. I had my brother go out with me, so we had four HID beams going everywhere. Wonder what the neighbors thought...(we didn't point at the houses). I will say right now, the HF/Costco had a thinner beam and noticeably longer throw, but its size and weight does not make up for the difference IMO.


----------



## Parker VH (Oct 24, 2008)

jmccalip said:


> Well, one day after it was shipped I received this:
> 
> 
> I got all that for $107 shipped.
> ...


Can I ask where you bought them for that price?
Thanks.


----------



## Shawn L (Oct 24, 2008)

I finally got to test mine out tonight and wow great throw. I need to clean the inside of my glass also.


----------



## bguy (Oct 26, 2008)

Parker VH said:


> Can I ask where you bought them for that price?
> Thanks.



They are (were?) getting cleared out on Sam's Club auctions. Here's an old one :http://auctions.samsclub.com/Scripts/ListingInfo.asp?LotNo=79566495. None listed now. I grabbed a couple right before they finished auctioning them. 

Also, Parker VH, you should refrain from quoting all the pics to ask a simple question.

B


----------



## Parker VH (Oct 30, 2008)

They're listed On Sams again as of today.


----------



## srvctec (Oct 30, 2008)

Parker VH said:


> Can I ask where you bought them for that price?
> Thanks.



Just a friendly heads up here. No real need to quote a post full of photos without editing the photos out. Some people don't have a high speed connection and to have the exact same large photos loading twice on the page really isn't necessary.

Welcome to CPF! :welcome:


----------



## mustang90 (Oct 30, 2008)

just bought one from the sam's auction site for $28.00.


----------



## Cigarman (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice deal on those. Funny I had to clean mine as well....wish mine came with torx screws instead of those weirdo tri-wing safety screws that make you go hunting for a safety bit set. I modded a 4200K phillips d2s and slapped 'er in. Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Parker VH (Oct 31, 2008)

Cigarman, Did you buy your bulb upgrade off Ebay etc. or are they generally available locally? I just ordered the POB from Sams and plan on doing this upgrade. Is the bulb upgrade just a simple swap or is there some hacking needed?
Thanks.


----------



## oldolds442 (Nov 1, 2008)

just ordered one.....38 bucks including shipping and tax.....wooohoooo


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Nov 1, 2008)

srvctec said:


> Just a friendly heads up here. No real need to quote a post full of photos without editing the photos out. Some people don't have a high speed connection and to have the exact same large photos loading twice on the page really isn't necessary.
> 
> Welcome to CPF! :welcome:


Any image is only downloaded once, no matter how many times it's displayed on a page. That said, it is a bit of a bother to scroll past the same images twice. 

Back on topic, I have a POB HID that doesn't work. It has a couple hours of runtime at most on it, but when I try to turn it on, the bulb just flickers a couple times. The blue "on" indicator LED stays lit while the bulb doesn't start up. I had it plugged into a 5V adapter for a while by accident, but I've never heard of too little voltage harming anything. The SLA inside measures at a healthy 12.7V. Is the ballast fried or something?

EDIT: I've tried multiple 12V SLAs, and none of them let this thing power up. The bulb just flickers a few times, and the blue LED stays on. If the ballast or other electronics are gone, I'm probably just going to toss it.


----------



## bguy (Nov 2, 2008)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Back on topic, I have a POB HID that doesn't work. It has a couple hours of runtime at most on it, but when I try to turn it on, the bulb just flickers a couple times. The blue "on" indicator LED stays lit while the bulb doesn't start up. I had it plugged into a 5V adapter for a while by accident, but I've never heard of too little voltage harming anything. The SLA inside measures at a healthy 12.7V. Is the ballast fried or something?
> 
> EDIT: I've tried multiple 12V SLAs, and none of them let this thing power up. The bulb just flickers a few times, and the blue LED stays on. If the ballast or other electronics are gone, I'm probably just going to toss it.



I got one a year ago that did that the 3rd time I tried turning it on. It was within the 30 days, so I returned it to Sams for a refund. They do have a 1 year warranty, so you can get it fixed. Or someone can always use it for parts if you do want to toss it. Where in CA are you?

Bradley


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 2, 2008)

Regarding the fog on the lens, even after you clean it, it comes back pretty quickly. I cleaned all three of mine, and a few months later, "it's baaaack!" I doubt the fog affects the output noticeably, but it is irksome to see the haze.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Nov 2, 2008)

bguy said:


> I got one a year ago that did that the 3rd time I tried turning it on. It was within the 30 days, so I returned it to Sams for a refund. They do have a 1 year warranty, so you can get it fixed. Or someone can always use it for parts if you do want to toss it. Where in CA are you?
> 
> Bradley


Any idea where to start on the warranty?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 2, 2008)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Any image is only downloaded once, no matter how many times it's displayed on a page. That said, it is a bit of a bother to scroll past the same images twice.
> 
> Back on topic, I have a POB HID that doesn't work. It has a couple hours of runtime at most on it, but when I try to turn it on, the bulb just flickers a couple times. The blue "on" indicator LED stays lit while the bulb doesn't start up. I had it plugged into a 5V adapter for a while by accident, but I've never heard of too little voltage harming anything. The SLA inside measures at a healthy 12.7V. Is the ballast fried or something?
> 
> EDIT: I've tried multiple 12V SLAs, and none of them let this thing power up. The bulb just flickers a few times, and the blue LED stays on. If the ballast or other electronics are gone, I'm probably just going to toss it.


there was a thread awhile back where someone had a light that didn't work I think a wire connection pulled loose somewhere.


----------



## bguy (Nov 3, 2008)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Any idea where to start on the warranty?



I just dug out the manual with the warranty, and it says to activate the warranty, you need to register within 30 days of purchase. The toll free number is 800-544-6986. The phone number goes to Black and Decker http://www.blackanddecker.com/CustomerCenter/ContactUs.aspx. And, I know there's a Black and Decker repair place in Hayward. I'd start with calling the number.

Bradley


----------



## 2000xlt (Nov 3, 2008)

WELL for the price fantasic performance see here. the coupola is approx 315 yards away,"i measured it"












every time i use it, i say this was a good deal

my nextorch saint lights up that coupola too but not like this.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Nov 3, 2008)

I've only had mine out a couple of times, as I need a little mmore room to really let it reach out there. The idea of a golf course sounds good, as I live about 100' from the first fairway. Just not sure what the folks who live on the fairway would think of my nighttime experiments.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 3, 2008)

Should be getting my Sam's POB sometime this week.

Anyone know where I can order a 4300K bulb for it?


----------



## Shawn L (Nov 3, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Should be getting my Sam's POB sometime this week.
> 
> Anyone know where I can order a 4300K bulb for it?



I've asked the same question so many times and nothing.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Nov 3, 2008)

bguy said:


> I just dug out the manual with the warranty, and it says to activate the warranty, you need to register within 30 days of purchase. The toll free number is 800-544-6986. The phone number goes to Black and Decker http://www.blackanddecker.com/CustomerCenter/ContactUs.aspx. And, I know there's a Black and Decker repair place in Hayward. I'd start with calling the number.
> 
> Bradley


I don't think I registered it. I got it early this year, IIRC. Maybe I'll sell/give it to a modder. I would try looking into it myself, but it'd be too much hassle to buy tri-wing bits to get into the head.

This was a great flashlight while it lasted, for an excellent price. However, a flashlight that doesn't work isn't worth any money at all (to me, IMHO), so this kind of sucks.


----------



## srvctec (Nov 3, 2008)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> I would try looking into it myself, but it'd be too much hassle to buy tri-wing bits to get into the head.



Harbor Freight has the bits in a security bit kit (which can be used for lots of other stuff) for around 5 bucks for 33 bits.

Harbor Freight security bit set


----------



## petrev (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Monocrom* 

 
_Should be getting my Sam's POB sometime this week._

_Anyone know where I can order a 4300K bulb for it?_




Shawn L said:


> I've asked the same question so many times and nothing.


 
Yes - I've answered the same question so many times in different threads . . .

I got mine from this guy - YourHID - Just send him a message and he gives you a price for single H7-4300ºK bulb.

Good Luck - Great upgrade to a great lamp.

Cheers 
Pete


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 4, 2008)

bit of a noob question...

can I use "55w" HID bulbs in the POB? I have a few spares.

Or should I get a 35w?


----------



## petrev (Nov 4, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> bit of a noob question...
> 
> can I use "55w" HID bulbs in the POB? I have a few spares.
> 
> Or should I get a 35w?


 
Hi Flash

55W work fine as far as I remember . . . try it and see . . .

Cheers Pete


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 4, 2008)

petrev said:


> _{ordering a 4300K bulb for Sam's POB HID}._
> 
> I got mine from this guy - YourHID - Just send him a message and he gives you a price for single H7-4300ºK bulb.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, Pete.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 4, 2008)

petrev said:


> Hi Flash
> 
> 55W work fine as far as I remember . . . try it and see . . .
> 
> Cheers Pete


 
Would there be a power supply/bulb compatibility issue, though, by upping the power to 55 watts?


----------



## petrev (Nov 5, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Would there be a power supply/bulb compatibility issue, though, by upping the power to 55 watts?


 
Hi

I think Flash is just using a 55W bulb with the existing ballast.
The 55W bulbs seem to be identical to the 35W bulbs but with a slightly different gas mix. They may not be perfectly on temp (ºK colour wise), when under driven but seem to be about the same in all other respects.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 5, 2008)

petrev said:


> I think Flash is just using a 55W bulb with the existing ballast.


 
That's the way I understood it, too. Which is what prompted me to question applying a 55 watt load to a power supply designed to supply only a 35 watt bulb.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 5, 2008)

Turbo, those ballasts have a fixed power output, the 55w bulb will still be driven at 35w.

when comparing my 4300K "55w" H7 bulb to a "35w" They both look the same from the naked eye.

They probably are, as the 55w are really only pushed at 43w with that ~80% ballast output inefficiency i.e (55w input/43w output)

Oh, the new 55w bulbs I got have metal bases rather then that hard plastic or what ever it was.


----------



## SafetyBob (Nov 5, 2008)

I was just playing with my POB light tonight trying to light up the low clouds of the passing storms....... one of the kids thought it was cool, but I can see I need a searchlight:mecryor a landing light.......)

Petrev, thanks for the link again, I remember you posting it on other threads too. I was dissappointed Sunday morning around day break I didn't see any bright, brilliant shafts of light from any of your lights as I flew over your part of the country. I thought for sure you would be out doing something with them......kind of forgot how rainy and cloudy it gets over there during this time of year, which is perfect for playing with big, bright flashlights!! Wish I would have had my POB with me. 

And for the record, both of my POB's have heavily fogged lenses. I have been to busy to clean them, but with simple directions and outstanding photos for reference, I should have done it long ago. 

Bob E.


----------



## Parker VH (Nov 5, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Regarding the fog on the lens, even after you clean it, it comes back pretty quickly. I cleaned all three of mine, and a few months later, "it's baaaack!" I doubt the fog affects the output noticeably, but it is irksome to see the haze.


 Would there be anything we could put on the lens to prevent the fogging effect? I know there's products that are anti fog but I assume that is not the same type of fog.
Just curious.


----------



## CM (Nov 5, 2008)

What's the deal with 4300K bulbs? Are they brighter or is it just color?


----------



## Mugrunty (Nov 5, 2008)

I got my "POB" light from harbor freight a while ago when they were having a closeout sale. I posted pictures of it in a different post. I think it was called "Inside the POB" but I'm not certain. It is basically the same light...but red and looks a little different where the LEDs are. I've never had any fogging issues whatsoever. It must be the kind of lens they are putting in there or something.:sick2: Ok, I just put that face there cause it looks funny.:sick2::sick2: lol:sick2:


----------



## Patriot (Nov 5, 2008)

CM said:


> What's the deal with 4300K bulbs? Are they brighter or is it just color?




Both. More lumens and warmer color.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 5, 2008)

CM said:


> What's the deal with 4300K bulbs? Are they brighter or is it just color?


 
Like Patriot36 said, it makes quite a difference. The 4300K/4200K bulbs put out a TON more light than 6000K and give far better color rendition. The higher lumen output will most likely increase the throw too.




> *Mugrunty*
> I got my "POB" light from harbor freight a while ago when they were having a closeout sale. I posted pictures of it in a different post. I think it was called "Inside the POB" but I'm not certain. It is basically the same light...but red and looks a little different where the LEDs are. I've never had any fogging issues whatsoever. It must be the kind of lens they are putting in there or something.:sick2: Ok, I just put that face there cause it looks funny.:sick2::sick2: lol:sick2:


 
You posted some great pictures. My POB has a light fogging on the inside of the lense, but it doesn't seem to affect the output or beam at all.




2000xlt said:


> WELL for the price fantasic performance see here. the coupola is approx 315 yards away,"i measured it"
> 
> 
> every time i use it, i say this was a good deal
> ...


 
Awesome beamshots of the POB! You did a great job demonstrating its incredible throw.


----------



## CM (Nov 5, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Both. More lumens and warmer color.



Thanks. Any ideas on how much increase in output? I always thought that the higher temp versions had more output. Shows how much I know about HID's. BTW, I can't imagine these with more output. The stock lamp blows me away everytime I fire it up.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 5, 2008)

The 4200K/4300K upgrade should give over a 15% increase in light output. To the eye it appears more than that.


----------



## BVH (Nov 5, 2008)

At least a couple hundred Lumens, maybe a bit more.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 6, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> Turbo, those ballasts have a fixed power output, the 55w bulb will still be driven at 35w. When comparing my 4300K "55w" H7 bulb to a "35w" They both look the same from the naked eye.


 
Ah, I misunderstood, I think. I thought you were using the 55 watt bulb to gain some brightness, but you are only using it because you just happened to have a spare 4300K 55w bulb laying around?


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 6, 2008)

Turbo, yes. I got lostsa 55w bulbs lying around, so Ill just use one of them.


LOL. I'm still laughing at the whole fogged up lens on the POB. 

In regards to 4300K vs. 6000K....

Even if it's only 300-400lumens more with 4300K, it was alot better on the eye & seemed to be a hell of alot better in my mega illuminator.


----------



## mustang90 (Nov 6, 2008)

got my pob a couple of days ago. d*mn this thing is bright!! as of today, sams auction site still has them available. very good bang for the buck!


----------



## Parker VH (Nov 6, 2008)

So are the 35W 4300K H7 bulbs also metal halide like the original POB bulbs as I see them listed as Xenon? Sorry for the dumb question but this is all new to me.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 6, 2008)

Parker, yes.

Xenon is just a catchy marketing word.

HID, Metal Halide, HID Xenon, all the same.


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, interesting thread, didn't realise that HID lights could be so affordable and yet still have a decent throw... :thumbsup:


----------



## tiihunter (Nov 10, 2008)

New to this forum and I'm looking for someone to buy the POB through Sam's Club for me. I can and will pay in advance if some one was near to me and the transaction can be made safely for both parties.

TIA
Scott, in Corvallis OR.


----------



## Hammer Train (Nov 11, 2008)

It's back up on Sam's site for $27! I really want a couple of these, but I live in the UK. Would someone be kind enough to buy two and ship them economy post to me? I can pay by paypal?

HERE IS THE NEW LINK FOR EVERYONE:
http://auctions.samsclub.com/scripts/ListingInfo.asp?LotNo=79622153

Thanks in advance, 

Peter.


----------



## RobertM (Nov 11, 2008)

Does anyone make any glass replacement lenses for the POB HID? Would this possibly help with light transmission? Plus I hate how plastic scratches so easily.

Robert


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 11, 2008)

does anyone remember how many lumens this POB light is for reference. For most purposes around here a long throwing light would be less useful that flooding an area with a lot of light.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 11, 2008)

~3000 lumen is the going beat.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 11, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> ~3000 lumen is the going beat.


thanks, was just figuring how useful it would be to light up an area it looks about like a ~200 watt incan in output which would light up a 20x20 area pretty well for an hour if needed that is if it had a white ceiling to bounce off of 
may get one for a present for a BIL


----------



## srvctec (Nov 11, 2008)

RobertM said:


> Does anyone make any glass replacement lenses for the POB HID? Would this possibly help with light transmission? Plus I hate how plastic scratches so easily.
> 
> Robert



:thinking: The lenses are glass to start with. At least the three I bought are.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 11, 2008)

I would say all are glass, I think a lot of POB's get a film buildup on the inside of the glass?


----------



## srvctec (Nov 11, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> I would say all are glass, I think a lot of POB's get a film buildup on the inside of the glass?



I think it was mentioned earlier in this thread about the film. I used acetone to clean the inside of my lenses the day I got them. Stuff like that drives me nuts, even though it probably doesn't really affect the output by any noticeable amount.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree 100%... I'm very fussy with clean lenses. I have some LCD Monitor cleaning agent, I might try.

I find it harder to keep reflectors clean, clean from very fine scratches & finger prints, any soft tissue or cloth scratches the coating.:mecry:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 12, 2008)

If it is glass then a soft cloth and glass cleaner should suffice well may need acetone or alcohol to cut whatever residue there is could be grease from the O rings heated up in there or something.
get a microfiber cloth like a 3M one they make for cleaning eyeglasses.


----------



## climberkid (Nov 12, 2008)

I get mine on friday.  any suggestions besides cleaning the inside of the lens prior to use?


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 12, 2008)

climberkid said:


> I get mine on friday.  any suggestions besides cleaning the inside of the lens prior to use?


 
Yeah, don't stare into the light when it's on! :duh2:


----------



## climberkid (Nov 12, 2008)

haha. i will TRY to remember that. somtimes i just go crazy! :tinfoil:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 12, 2008)

climberkid said:


> I get mine on friday.  any suggestions besides cleaning the inside of the lens prior to use?


don't shine it at aircraft in the sky


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 12, 2008)

Good advice,

I recently managed to get the attention of a police helicopter which then flew straight over my house in a curios way.  Before that, the closest it has ever been was within 3-500m.

POB= attention seaker


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 12, 2008)

they could say it was a giant white laser pointer


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 12, 2008)

I wanted them to shine their BIG Night Sun on me...get a sense of its power

I felt like a kid tryn to wave down a UFO


----------



## Parker VH (Nov 12, 2008)

I also just received my first POB. What are some rules/precautions with HID's to insure the longest life? I hear you should run them for at least a minute at a time, not on and off real quick. What else do I need to know? They are addicting! I bought two off of Sams for a buddy and I and after receiving them. I promptly ordered three more


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 12, 2008)

try not to run for less then a Minute. After turning off, allow ~ a minute off cool off time before turning back on again. Charge batt full after each use.

Really wish there was a place in AUS I could get these from.


----------



## csshih (Nov 12, 2008)

dang. I don't have membership, nor do I have money. Anyone want to donate one?


----------



## Parker VH (Nov 12, 2008)

Recharge even if only used for say, 10 minutes? Isn't that hard on the battery?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 12, 2008)

Parker VH said:


> Recharge even if only used for say, 10 minutes? Isn't that hard on the battery?


 
While it is optimal to recharge it after every use no matter how short, it would still be just fine for the battery not to be charged after 10 minutes of use. SLA batteries get damaged by being deeply discharged and/or not recharged for a long time, but 10 minutes is nothing for it due to the relatively low draw of the HID lamp compared to standard halogen spotlights.:thumbsup:


----------



## Parker VH (Nov 12, 2008)

Realistically, what are you guys getting for an average battery life if used until it won't power the light up any more?
Thanks.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 12, 2008)

It has an incredibly long battery life and should last over 1 hour on a full charge. I have used mine for multiple long durations (like on walks) but it has never died on me. It will still be at full brightness after a standard halogen spotlight has run completely dead, given they have both been on the same amount of time.


----------



## RobertM (Nov 12, 2008)

srvctec said:


> :thinking: The lenses are glass to start with. At least the three I bought are.





Flashanator said:


> I would say all are glass ...



So once I got home from work, I checked the lens on my POB...so maybe they are glass after all  

Well that's good...one less thing to have to spend money on :laughing:

Robert


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 12, 2008)

Parker VH said:


> Realistically, what are you guys getting for an average battery life if used until it won't power the light up any more?
> Thanks.


 
80 - 90 minutes, non-stop. They don't dim at all, just flicker off once dead.


----------



## climberkid (Nov 12, 2008)

well then..... I AM SO FREAKING EXCITED TO GET MINE!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> Really wish there was a place in AUS I could get these from.




I hear ya' on that one! 


The Sam's Club membership is MORE than the POB itself! then there's shipping as well... the likes of us Aussies may just need to patiently cruise eBay & CPF's Marketplace (like marauding sharks) :thumbsup:


BTW I have noticed the emergence of a Sam's Warehouse locally, wonder if it's a spin off OR just a coincidence? :thinking:


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 13, 2008)

Geez don't forget about us poor Kiwis - we have to pay more than you Ocker buggers over the ditch as our dollar is worth less and we are a couple of K's further than you buggers from the States.....:mecry:


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 13, 2008)

hmmm, either way, its a real kick in the teeth for international flashaholics

I almost vomit when I convert the total to AU $:sick2:


----------



## king2penn (Nov 13, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> hmmm, either way, its a real kick in the teeth for international flashaholics
> 
> I almost vomit when I convert the total to AU $:sick2:


 
Count us singaporeans in if ur forming a protest group for high shipping charges :naughty: 
We're just above ur country


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL, oh yea I forgot.

If you see beams in the sky from the south, it's probably me.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2008)

kaimaikid said:


> Geez don't forget about us poor Kiwis - we have to pay more than you Ocker buggers over the ditch as our dollar is worth less and we are a couple of K's further than you buggers from the States.....:mecry:


Oh yeah, suddenly I don't feel so BAD! 


All will be resolved when you lot finally decide to come on board and become the newest addition to the Australian Territories :naughty:

_j/k_


----------



## king2penn (Nov 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Oh yeah, suddenly I don't feel so BAD!
> 
> 
> All will be resolved when you lot finally decide to come on board and become the newest addition to the Australian Territories :naughty:
> ...


 
hahaha, thats wicked! :laughing:


----------



## rasserie (Nov 14, 2008)

i cant seem to find the tri wing driver here in singapore. mine too has that foggy substance on the inside of the glass.



Patriot36 said:


> I've owned a total of 3 POB's but I'm now down to one. Every one of them had that film on the inside of the glass...:sick2: It must be one of the lights bragging features...lol. I had to clean all of mine off also.


----------



## rasserie (Nov 14, 2008)

oh ya, shipping alone from USA to Singapore is almost 100 SGD.
DANG....... the volumetric weight is 9.4kg.


----------



## rasserie (Nov 14, 2008)

just curious, is the POB UV filtered?


----------



## king2penn (Nov 14, 2008)

rasserie said:


> just curious, is the POB UV filtered?


 
I dont think so... no one filters uv light from flashlights/spotlights:shrug:


----------



## petrev (Nov 14, 2008)

rasserie said:


> just curious, is the POB UV filtered?


 


king2penn said:


> I dont think so... no one filters uv light from flashlights/spotlights:shrug:


 
Probably not
4300ºK Auto bulb in POB

. . . I don't know what the original bulb is like for UV emission but this is what the new ones do (photochromic lens)





Ref from this thread 
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=2501884&postcount=8

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 15, 2008)

Damn, _another_ reason to not stare directly into the POB!





petrev said:


> I don't know what the original bulb is like for UV emission but this is what the new ones do (photochromic lens)


----------



## rasserie (Nov 15, 2008)

err... can someone explain the sunglasses thingy?...


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Oh yeah, suddenly I don't feel so BAD!
> 
> 
> All will be resolved when you lot finally decide to come on board and become the newest addition to the Australian Territories :naughty:
> ...


 
Nah we don't associate with *sheep molestering* *Pommie Convicts*...


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 15, 2008)

I know this sounds like a dumb question - a few folk have mentioned yourhid as a source for good cheap hid bulbs - I see he doesn't advertise by colour temp ratings just colour e.g. yellow, blue, pink etc - I guess his yellow will be 4300k ??


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 15, 2008)

yes, 4300k is meant to be yellow-white.


----------



## bguy (Nov 15, 2008)

I would ask. 3000k is yellow. 4300k might be referred to as warm white.


----------



## petrev (Nov 15, 2008)

rasserie said:


> err... can someone explain the sunglasses thingy?...


 
Photochromic lenses react to UV light (darken)
Covered one lens and exposed the other to HID source (4300ºK H7Auto in POB)

Result in photo . . .

Cheers Pete

ps. When I asked YourHID he sent me bulbs labeled in ºK 
Yellow is normally about 3000ºK
Warm white ~4300ºK is better to my eyes.


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 15, 2008)

petrev said:


> Photochromic lenses react to UV light (darken)
> Covered one lens and exposed the other to HID source (4300ºK H7Auto in POB)
> 
> Result in photo . . .
> ...


 
He's not listing a warm white/4300k hrmmm may have to email him...


----------



## king2penn (Nov 16, 2008)

Kaimaikid has your POB arrived yet? Do keep us posted!

Regards,
Steven


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 16, 2008)

Nah still between the US and NZ - just hope the plane don't run out of gas as its been up there for a wee while now....


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 16, 2008)

kaimaikid said:


> Nah still between the US and NZ - just hope the plane don't run out of gas as its been up there for a wee while now....


 
It could end up on "Lost".:laughing:


----------



## king2penn (Nov 16, 2008)

After playing with it for awhile you might become bored... 
and if ur bored maybe u could come to singapore for a holiday...
with sand sun and beaches (Singapore Tourism Board Promotion)...
and then maybe i could show u around the tourist sights...
eat great food shop at great places...
and u might become so happy that u willingly pass me ur POB...

*If *u become bored with it after awhile :laughing:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2008)

kaimaikid said:


> Nah we don't associate with *sheep molestering* *Pommie Convicts*...


You obviously aren't aware that the world associates Kiwi's with lamb lovin' not the other way around   


3000K is too yellow IMHO go the 4300K!


----------



## Parker VH (Nov 16, 2008)

What size tri-wing driver is needed to remove the front cover?
Thanks.


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 16, 2008)

Parker VH said:


> What size tri-wing driver is needed to remove the front cover?
> Thanks.


 
Tri-wing as in Philips? or something more devious? :thinking:

Edit: after searching the internet I am now learnered in the deviousness of manufacturers - *******s!!!


----------



## Parker VH (Nov 16, 2008)

The tri wing is a type of security bit so you can't get these screws out without it to my knowledge, at least not easily.


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 16, 2008)

Just found out that our **** Smith's electronics carry security bit sets for around $20NZ with 32 - 104 pieces inc. 4 sizes of tri-wings :naughty:

I wouldn't mind betting that your local electronics store would carry sets for next to nothing too... radioshack or the likes??


----------



## srvctec (Nov 17, 2008)

Another source for the tri-wing bits is Ace Hardware, at least they have them here. They had a good selection of security bits and had a single tri-wing bit for around $1.50.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 17, 2008)

Parker VH said:


> What size tri-wing driver is needed to remove the front cover?
> Thanks.


 
#2 or #3. I found #2 slightly easier for removing the screw, and #3 for tightening, but either will work. Just be careful to keep firm, steady pressure on the screw when turning. The tri-wing bit is even more prone to ramping out of the slots than Phillips, and I never thought anything could be worse than Phillips!  And once your tri-wing screw head is boogered up, then you're _really..._ screwed!


----------



## king2penn (Nov 17, 2008)

Does the POB use lead battery? 
Cuz im shipping and they might not allow it on the plane:duh2:


----------



## petrev (Nov 17, 2008)

*So - Why did that Sam's Club POB ($28) Thread disappear ? ? ?*

*Title: Power on Board(POB) HID $27 AGAIN!*

Hi

I found that thread quite useful - so where did it disappear to ? and why ? probably just tidying up all the various POB threads !

The POB on Sam's Club shows as Sold Out but I was using the listing to quickly check if there were any new listings . . .

eg*. Power On Board HID Spotlight*

Ah well

Cheers
Pete 

ps AirMail problems are normally with Lithium batteries - I think - but yes it is a SealedLeadAcid battery fitted in the POB.


----------



## moraino (Nov 17, 2008)

Big 

friend in Phoenix who has Sam membership tried bidding three POB for me........and .......LOST. 

Your bid for $27.98 on a Power On Board HID Spotlight (Listing #79622153) at samsclub.com Auctions has been outbid and the auction is now closed. 
> 


What do I do now? :mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry::mecry:


----------



## Parker VH (Nov 17, 2008)

There's 100 more back on there now. Do a search.


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeeeeeeee Harrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!!!!! 

My nice new POB arrived today - strewth its big, no wonder you guys were saying the MI can be a tad too big at times :twothumbs

God help the neighbours tonight :naughty:


----------



## king2penn (Nov 17, 2008)

kaimaikid said:


> Yeeeeeeee Harrrrrrrrrrrrrrr !!!!!!!!!
> 
> My nice new POB arrived today - strewth its big, no wonder you guys were saying the MI can be a tad too big at times :twothumbs
> 
> God help the neighbours tonight :naughty:


 
oh my... i hope they dont suffer too much


----------



## rasserie (Nov 18, 2008)

king2penn said:


> Does the POB use lead battery?
> Cuz im shipping and they might not allow it on the plane:duh2:


it uses SLA and it should be no issues since i received the light intact.


----------



## king2penn (Nov 18, 2008)

rasserie said:


> it uses SLA and it should be no issues since i received the light intact.


 
ok thanks rasserie :thumbsup:


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 21, 2008)

Has anyone tried modding the POB?

as in adding a bigger ballast or adding a socket to run off external power, etc?


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 21, 2008)

besides the 4300k bulb upgrade & NiMH or Lithium battery mods.

I'm shore some have moded it with a 50w hid kit. Not shore on room tho.


----------



## petrev (Nov 21, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> besides the 4300k bulb upgrade & NiMH or Lithium battery mods.
> 
> I'm shore some have moded it with a 50w hid kit. Not shore on room tho.


 
Hi 

Plasmaman made a couple of 50W POBs :twothumbs

Like HERE

Cheers
Pete


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 21, 2008)

Hrmmmm looks like a cool set up - love to know how it goes and why he used 2 6v sla's instead of 1 12v?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2008)

kaimaikid said:


> Hrmmmm looks like a cool set up - love to know how it goes and why he used 2 6v sla's instead of 1 12v?


Not sure... size? my Scout uses 2 6v 4.2Ah SLA's (in series), runtimes for a 55w HID comes in around 32 minutes HOTC, not too shabby when you consider i get around 45 minutes with a 12v 7Ah SLA (Professionals Favourite host) :thumbsup:


----------



## Mettee (Nov 25, 2008)

Just got my POB from Sams, best $30 I ever spent  Had a lot of fun last night lighting up the sky


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 25, 2008)

Mettee said:


> Just got my POB from Sams, best $30 I ever spent  Had a lot of fun last night lighting up the sky


 
Don't forget to post your beamshots.... :thumbsup:


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Nov 25, 2008)

BTW, the problem with mine (flickered then died on turn-on) was the bulb. Popped in a new one, and it's all hunky-dory now. Thanks to Turbo DV8 for helping me out with the tri-wing bits and bulb.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 25, 2008)

TigerhawkT3 said:


> BTW, the problem with mine (flickered then died on turn-on) was the bulb. Popped in a new one, and it's all hunky-dory now. Thanks to Turbo DV8 for helping me out with the tri-wing bits and bulb.




It's nice to know what the outcome of that was....nice that it was something simple too.

That reminds me of BVH's HID bulb replacement thread. You might have to post an update over there now. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/196987


----------



## glenda17 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm not to impressed with my POB. If I hear rukus in the backyard I want a light that turns on fast, at least in the time it takes me to open the door. 

How long does it take this thing to reach full brightness?


----------



## Mettee (Nov 26, 2008)

mine kicks on fast.... more than 10 sec, no more than 15 sec. The pob is focused to be a far away spot light. If you used it up close the spot will ruin your night vision anyway and hurt your eyes. The light has a very big spil but not very bright since all the light is funneled into the hot spot. 

Maybe put a flood light in your back yard, they are cheap at the home depot and they come on fast.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 26, 2008)

glenda17 said:


> I'm not to impressed with my POB. If I hear rukus in the backyard I want a light that turns on fast, at least in the time it takes me to open the door.
> 
> How long does it take this thing to reach full brightness?


 
It takes only about 5 seconds to get to 75%, 10 seconds to get to 95% brightness, and then abother 5 seconds or so to reach full brightness. I find it to start up very fast and have good output for an HID when it it first turned on.

If you are looking to get a spotlight that turns on to full brightness instantly, I recommend the *Brinkmann Qbeam Bix Max (Or "Max Million III") 3 Million MaxPower Rechargeable spot/flood light* $40 from either Walmart or Target. It is by far the best rechargeable Incandescent spotlight I have ever used (IMHO of course), and has a more floody beam than the POB but still great throw and is super bright. It runs for 25 minutes straight on a fully charged battery.

I think this Brinkmann might be just what you are looking for. It isn't quite as bright as the POB but is brighter than the POB for the first 5 seconds after turning them on. Its flood mode is very useful, as it can flood an entire multi-acre piece of property with light unlike any other spotlight I know of. It's quite an amazing light!


----------



## petrev (Nov 27, 2008)

kaimaikid said:


> Hrmmmm looks like a cool set up - love to know how it goes and why he used 2 6v sla's instead of 1 12v?


 
Space for the new ballast - 2x6V SLA are about 2/3 the size of the standard SLA

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Rinspeed (Nov 27, 2008)

I guess I missed one of the POBs. If anyone notices more listed please post it.


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 27, 2008)

Rinspeed said:


> I guess I missed one of the POBs. If anyone notices more listed please post it.


 
They are always listed on Ebay.com


----------



## Mettee (Nov 27, 2008)

here are a couple beam shots....not the best





And testing all four for function
*



*
*here is one more*


----------



## Rinspeed (Nov 27, 2008)

kaimaikid said:


> They are always listed on Ebay.com


 



I noticed that but they were all quite a bit more when you figure the rape charges, I mean shipping charges.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 27, 2008)

Mettee, those are some of the best beamshots I have ever seen of the POB as you do a great job of depicting its incredible throw and laser like beam!:twothumbs Isn't is amazing how the POB is like a blue laser?

P.S. I just wanted to give you a heads up that the maximum allowed size for images on CPF is 800x800 pixels, so your beamshots need to be downsized.


----------



## rasserie (Nov 28, 2008)

those beamshots are exactly what i see with mine. pictures tell a thousand words......


----------



## Hammer Train (Nov 28, 2008)

Mettee,
Glad to see that all of the ones you bought are functioning properly! Must have been fun to get all four fired up at once!


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 28, 2008)

4 POB's 

Nice.

Should take a pic of them all shining on 1 spot.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 28, 2008)

Mettee, those are very good photos, but as Bluebeam says, they are too large. Please would you re-size them to 800 x 800 pixels maximum.


----------



## js (Nov 28, 2008)

Until they are resized, I removed them. Sorry for any inconvenience. I did this before I saw your post, DM51.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Nov 29, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> 4 POB's
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Should take a pic of them all shining on 1 spot.


 
I cringe to say that I had 13 POB's shining up into a spot one night but did not take pictures!:duck:See, I am right in the landing path to Moffett Field, where my neighbor works in the flight tower. He was off the night I did this, and came running over to see what the heck was going on, and he advised me not to leave the lights on long. Just one of these can light up the entire belly of a military plane on approach. So I was nervous, and it did not cross my mind to think ahead and have a camera set up. Call it "the one that got away." And, yes, it did look as spectacular as one would think, with 13 beams in a line converging to a single point! My neighbor did call his crew in the tower at the time and told them where to look, and they said they could see the beams, and that's from a little over a mile away as the crow flies.


----------



## Mettee (Nov 30, 2008)

sorry mods I will take care of the size...

It was a good time, had to do it. I am sending a few of these out to guys here on CPF so I didnt want to play around with their lights too much. 

I cant say this enough. Best $30 I ever spent. Now the quest for a 4300k bulb.


----------



## amartUSA (Dec 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if sams will have this auction again?

also, i have no membership, but would be willing to pay someone to bid on it and have it shipped. 

the best price that i have found on ebay including shipping is $56.00

would it be worth the headache or just get it on ebay?


----------



## Hammer Train (Dec 5, 2008)

$56 each shipped - BARGAIN!

I live in the UK and it's only with the help of a CPFer and $200 that I managed to get a pair of these on their way to me. So I would say that for $56 a piece you should just take the plunge!


----------



## brighterisbetter (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok it's Saturday and I'm bored, thinking of rigging up some type of diffuser for my POB and not really sure where to start. It will likely be a permanent mod as I don't really have use for the incredible throw in my small neighborhood. There's a craft store that's fairly close where I am hoping to pick up some type of self-adhesive film. I hate to attempt my first reflector sputtering job on one of this size, so I'll leave that alone for now. But any ideas on how to go about frosting/obstructing the lens to maximize flood from this beast? I'm all ears.


----------



## petrev (Dec 6, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> Ok it's Saturday and I'm bored, thinking of rigging up some type of diffuser for my POB and not really sure where to start. It will likely be a permanent mod as I don't really have use for the incredible throw in my small neighborhood. There's a craft store that's fairly close where I am hoping to pick up some type of self-adhesive film. I hate to attempt my first reflector sputtering job on one of this size, so I'll leave that alone for now. But any ideas on how to go about frosting/obstructing the lens to maximize flood from this beast? I'm all ears.


 
Hi

Flashinator did something like you intend with some of his monster lights using a diffusion film/filter I believe !

PM him or wait for him to find this . . .
He also posted something about it somewhere . . .

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 6, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> Ok it's Saturday and I'm bored, thinking of rigging up some type of diffuser for my POB and not really sure where to start. It will likely be a permanent mod as I don't really have use for the incredible throw in my small neighborhood. There's a craft store that's fairly close where I am hoping to pick up some type of self-adhesive film. I hate to attempt my first reflector sputtering job on one of this size, so I'll leave that alone for now. But any ideas on how to go about frosting/obstructing the lens to maximize flood from this beast? I'm all ears.


not sure of the diameter but plastic containers for some ice cream may be opaque enough to disperse the light beam.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Dec 6, 2008)

Went to the local hardware store and purchased some window frosting glaze and some clear gloss lacquer sealer. Once I removed the lens and cleaned thorougly, I applied 4 coats of the froster followed by 3 coats of sealer. Reassembled and this is what turned out.











A quick wall shot, this is very close to what it looks like in person. Notice the warmer but greener tint. The hotspot definitely is diminished and more floody throughout.

Stock





Frosted





Now for the outdoor shots, my camera is only a point-n-shoot with no manual settings, so I had to adjust the brightness on the computer afterward to give a more realistic picture of the perception.

Stock





Frosted





Comments are welcome.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice mod brighterisbetter! The frosted POB's beam almost resembles that of the N30 in both beam pattern and color. Thank you for sharing the pictures.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 6, 2008)

Now you can signal martians! :wave:


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 7, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> Comments are welcome.


 
Well, OK! First, if you "really don't have a use for the POB's incredible throw," then it's time you consider changing your CPF user name! How can someone with a handle of "Brighter is better" put a diffuser on a POB?  Second, that's a God-awful green color the diffuser adds! I wouldn't even call that a green tint. I'd call that a green filter! Hey, you asked for comments!


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd think that a florescent lantern would accomplish "flood" for considerably less than modifying a HID spotlight...


----------



## brighterisbetter (Dec 7, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Well, OK! First, if you "really don't have a use for the POB's incredible throw," then it's time you consider changing your CPF user name! How can someone with a handle of "Brighter is better" put a diffuser on a POB?  Second, that's a God-awful green color the diffuser adds! I wouldn't even call that a green tint. I'd call that a green filter! Hey, you asked for comments!


It's a good thing I didn't do the mod just to impress _you_ then. What's with all the exclamation marks?


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 8, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> It's a good thing I didn't do the mod just to impress _you_ then. What's with all the exclamation marks?


 


brighterisbetter said:


> *Comments are welcome.*


 


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2008)

Hmmmmm... a *GREEN* HID beam, sounds like something the 'Borg Collective' would be interested in! 



Shields up Mr Worf! :thumbsup:


----------



## tiihunter (Dec 9, 2008)

Just received my POB! Thanks Metee for all your efforts in this buy, My hat is off to you!
I can't wait for the night to try it out.

I turned it on in our warehouse with all the lights on and we have 9 large skylights. The beam was still very bright on the far wall about 100 feet away.

Thanks again Metee for helping out.

Scott


----------



## Mettee (Dec 9, 2008)

Awesome man! Night time is your new best friend..... for at least a week! Every night you will be out making the neighbors wonder whats going on


----------



## Scotty Beam (Dec 11, 2008)

I am still waiting to get my POB. Tt will be the first light in my collection as i am still a virgin to candle power - I only have one household flashlight. However, I have been reviewing this forum extensively and am excited to start this new hobby. Regarding the diffuser mod (comments welcome). I was actually wondering if there was a mod in the opposite direction. I am interested if there is a way to tighten the beam? I am new to this sport but am interested to get the tighest, longest beam throw of light possible (miniture version of carbon arc anti-aircraft spotlight!). I don't want even one photon to spill out from the light. this is probably a dumb question but could I put a tube of some sort around the light to prevent spill out and will that light be cast down range further? I am sure I will be happy with the POB right out of the box because all I have is a standard MAG flashlight. Sorry to post a reply when I don't even have a light yet but I am so eager to get it I just couldn't resist to participate.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

Scotty Beam said:


> I was actually wondering if there was a mod in the opposite direction. I am interested if there is a way to tighten the beam? I am new to this sport but am interested to get the tighest, longest beam throw of light possible (miniture version of carbon arc anti-aircraft spotlight!).




In short YES! :thumbsup:

Basically it involves you shimming the HID bulb so as to further recess it within the reflector, we're talking a millimeter or two here MAX


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 11, 2008)

Scotty Beam said:


> I... am interested to get the tighest, longest beam throw of light possible. _I don't want even one photon_ to spill out from the light.


 
You sound like a perfect candidate for a high powered laser!


----------



## Scotty Beam (Dec 11, 2008)

Yes, I have used LASERS while I was in the military as they were on my aircraft. I am retired now. I see a spotlight as a very WIDE BEAM LASER:thumbsup: that I can't get arrested for when using in public. Maybe once I start using HID lights I will come to learn to appreciate all the varieties. Remember I don't even have a light yet but looking forward to it.:huh:


----------



## mrQQ (Dec 14, 2008)

I wonder if there's anyone willing to ship POB HID to Europe without the battery.. or if it's even worth it? I just can't seem to overcome the thought that I need to pay 60$ for shipping 50$ flashlight..


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 14, 2008)

mrQQ said:


> I wonder if there's anyone willing to ship POB HID to Europe without the battery.. or if it's even worth it? I just can't seem to overcome the thought that I need to pay 60$ for shipping 50$ flashlight..


 
As I recall, you've been trying for a long time to find someone willing to help you out.

Have you tried posting a WTB topic over at the Buy forum on the CPF MarketPlace?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2008)

Well considering how quickly the POB put up for sale in CPF's Marketplace went... good luck with that! 

Consider building something HID yourself? :thinking:


----------



## mrQQ (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, it's been ages!

I'm considering all the possibilities. However, it's even tough finding a good spotlight body over here! And I have a HID packaged from my car (one bulb went out) - it's true dual beam H4 with two ballasts, one for low beam one for high.. I could use that if i'd find a good body.. aaaaand would have skills needed


----------



## vee73 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, I have one question.​
Can I use a 15V 2A charging device in my Vector light?
I checked the voltage meter.​


----------



## Patriot (Dec 15, 2008)

vee73 said:


> Hi, I have one question.​
> Can I use a 15V 2A charging device in my Vector light?
> I checked the voltage meter.​




Sure. The amps are higher than the stock .75A but as long as you don't leave it plugged in long after it's done charging there shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 15, 2008)

Scotty Beam said:


> I am interested if there is a way to tighten the beam? I am new to this sport but am interested to get the tighest, longest beam throw of light possible (miniture version of carbon arc anti-aircraft spotlight!). I don't want even one photon to spill out from the light. this is probably a dumb question but could I put a tube of some sort around the light to prevent spill out and will that light be cast down range further? I am sure I will be happy with the POB right out of the box because all I have is a standard MAG flashlight. Sorry to post a reply when I don't even have a light yet but I am so eager to get it I just couldn't resist to participate.






There isn't any way to make the POB beam tighter. You'd have to either greatly increase the size of the reflector or make the arc smaller. Neither is practical and the later isn't really possible. You'd need to utilize a slightly different technology called "Xenon short-arc." If you do searches on "maxabeam" "Maxablaster" "Supernova" or "short-arc" you'll find a lot of info about them. 

Here are a few links to the Maxabeam:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/210201
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/162587
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/199795


----------



## vee73 (Dec 15, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Sure. The amps are higher than the stock .75A but as long as you don't leave it plugged in long after it's done charging there shouldn't be any problem.


 
Thanks!! Patriot36.


----------



## Hammer Train (Dec 16, 2008)

mrQQ said:


> I wonder if there's anyone willing to ship POB HID to Europe without the battery.. or if it's even worth it? I just can't seem to overcome the thought that I need to pay 60$ for shipping 50$ flashlight..


 
I'm really not sure it can be done for a lot less than this. I paid someone $100 per light to have 2 of them shipped to europe and this was pretty much at cost due to the weight of th lights.


----------



## mrQQ (Dec 16, 2008)

that's the same conclusion i'm coming to.. 100$ would be a really good price though!


----------



## Scotty Beam (Dec 16, 2008)

Patriot36,

thanks for the links to threads on the maxbeam above. those were a perfect illustration for me on the differences. Great info except it just makes me want to purchase more lights.


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi gang,

The best feature of this HID is the fact it's smart charging and can be left on the charger indefinitely, which means it's always fully charged and ready to go. In fact, it easily gives 90 minutes on a good fully charged battery, at least mine does. Even if you only use if for several minutes and place it back on the charger, once the charging circuit detects the battery is back up to full power (14.2 volts) it goes into full float mode, reducing the charge output down to 12.9v-13v. 

IMHO, a good amount of thought was put into this super compact spotlight and at a price that can't be beat. I'll likely purchase another one. I'm also in touch with that Ebay guy so I can upgrade the lamp to 4300k.


UPDATE: Just ordered a set of the H7 4300k bulbs from YourHID.


----------



## 3rdrock (Dec 17, 2008)

Richie086 said:


> Hi gang
> UPDATE: Just ordered a set of the H7 4300k bulbs from YourHID.


 
I want the same,how much $ did it set you back?


----------



## VegasF6 (Dec 17, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what the symptoms of a bad bulb would be? I picked up a second one of these lights charged it up. Upon lighting it I noticed the color was a little different than my other one, almost a warm white. I was excited for about 1 minute, then it just shut down. Blue power light still on, battery charge indicator lights show good. Put it back on the charger, same thing. So, I guess the only things it could be is battery, bulb, or ballast. I haven't pulled anything apart yet.

In short, I may be wanting to buy a stock bulb from one of you that has upgraded.

VegasF6


----------



## srvctec (Dec 17, 2008)

VegasF6 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the symptoms of a bad bulb would be? I picked up a second one of these lights charged it up. Upon lighting it I noticed the color was a little different than my other one, almost a warm white. I was excited for about 1 minute, then it just shut down. Blue power light still on, battery charge indicator lights show good. Put it back on the charger, same thing. So, I guess the only things it could be is battery, bulb, or ballast. I haven't pulled anything apart yet.
> 
> In short, I may be wanting to buy a stock bulb from one of you that has upgraded.
> 
> VegasF6



Could also be a loose connection inside. I think others have had this happen with the POB. You'll need a tri-wing bit to remove the lens/reflector assy. Take a look to see if anything appears to be either disconnected or if something may have shorted with another connection or ground.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> There isn't any way to make the POB beam tighter.



Surely fiddling around with the bulb to reflector clearance would have some marginal effect? I mean it has with every other HID light I've used thus far :thinking:


----------



## VegasF6 (Dec 18, 2008)

srvctec said:


> Could also be a loose connection inside. I think others have had this happen with the POB. You'll need a tri-wing bit to remove the lens/reflector assy. Take a look to see if anything appears to be either disconnected or if something may have shorted with another connection or ground.


 
I don't know if it was clear from my first message or not, but after a few minutes cool down, it will operate again for a minute or so before clicking off. I will have to head over to HF and pick up the security bit set. But, in the meantime, barring any bad connections, is that the behaviour of a bulb? I mean, this is my only HID. My experience with bulbs is they just go poof not act like this?


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 18, 2008)

3rdrock said:


> I want the same,how much $ did it set you back?


 

Hi 3rdRock,

I purchased two of them because I'll be getting a second POB. I did get the two 50W XENON HID H7 bulbs 4300k. According to this forum, this higher wattage is fine to use. I think they were expensive at $25.00 for the pair plus another $15.00 to ship from China.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 18, 2008)

VegasF6 said:


> I picked up a second one of these lights charged it up. I was excited for about 1 minute, then it just shut down.


 
Swap the bulbs, and see what happens. That will definitively point toward or away from the bulb.


----------



## ecotack (Dec 19, 2008)

Can anyone point me to somewhere cheap that will ship these to the UK. An hour of searching only finds two, one would cost $130 and the other over $300 shipped.


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 19, 2008)

I was able to find one online vendor, which is a brick & mortar from Houston, Texas, to purchase my second POB selling for $62.94 delivered. The first one I purchased on Ebay two weeks ago for $56.44 delivered. Any POB's on Ebay or anywhere else for that matter are selling for much more. I still consider this price a bargain for this HID.


----------



## bguy (Dec 19, 2008)

For the non-US people looking to get the light shipped. You might want to consider having the shipper remove the battery and AC supply. I saw a battery locally for $26. Also keep in mind, most of these have been stored for 1-2 years now, and the battery may not be in tip-top shape.

A weight breakdown (scale resolution .25lb/.1kg):
Whole package-- 11 lbs/4.9kg
AC power supply-- .75lb/.4kg
Battery-- 5lb/2.2kg
Boxed light, minus battery and AC supply-- 5lb/2.3kg


----------



## 3rdrock (Dec 19, 2008)

Richie086 said:


> Hi 3rdRock,
> 
> I purchased two of them because I'll be getting a second POB. I did get the two 50W XENON HID H7 bulbs 4300k. According to this forum, this higher wattage is fine to use. I think they were expensive at $25.00 for the pair plus another $15.00 to ship from China.


 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mrQQ (Dec 20, 2008)

bguy said:


> For the non-US people looking to get the light shipped. You might want to consider having the shipper remove the battery and AC supply. I saw a battery locally for $26. Also keep in mind, most of these have been stored for 1-2 years now, and the battery may not be in tip-top shape.
> 
> A weight breakdown (scale resolution .25lb/.1kg):
> Whole package-- 11 lbs/4.9kg
> ...


 
I've asked around, and most of sellers don't take the light apart, and ones that are willing to, say that you save like 10-15$ on shipping without the battery, in which case, it still isn't worth it..


----------



## vee73 (Dec 20, 2008)

Vector POB vs. Polarion PH40.
Control shot:
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2008/12/13/8143010478545778051orig.jpg

Polarion PH40:
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2008/12/13/8143010478545778524orig.jpg

Vetor POB:
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2008/12/13/8143010478545778592orig.jpg

Hot spot close, together:
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2008/12/19/8143010478545893910orig.jpg​ 
hot-spot obscured:​http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2008/12/20/8143010478545908313orig.jpg

More shots:
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2008/12/20/8143010478545913703orig.jpg


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 20, 2008)

vee73 said:


> Vector POB vs. Polarion PH40.....http://


 
Excellent post. Very eye-opening.

For those who can live with the weight, the POB is a very good choice.


----------



## vee73 (Dec 20, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Excellent post. Very eye-opening.
> 
> For those who can live with the weight, the POB is a very good choice.


Yes, it is absolutely true.


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 20, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Excellent post. Very eye-opening.
> 
> For those who can live with the weight, the POB is a very good choice.


 

The POB is so compact, I don't think that would be a problem for most, especially given the very inexpensive price. The reason I now own two. 

Now, if I can only come up with the money for an AE Xenide 25W HID:twothumbs


----------



## ecotack (Dec 20, 2008)

Would any of you USA chaps be willing to buy one on my behalf and ship it over to the UK without the battery?


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 20, 2008)

ecotack said:


> Would any of you USA chaps be willing to buy one on my behalf and ship it over to the UK without the battery?


 
What if the unit turns out to be defective or it arrives to you damaged? How would this affect the member that sends it to you?


----------



## ecotack (Dec 20, 2008)

Richie086 said:


> What if the unit turns out to be defective or it arrives to you damaged? How would this affect the member that sends it to you?



If they test it before they send it and insurance is taken out then I'd be out of pocket without the torch until the sender got the insurance through. 

Play by ebay rules and use paypal, there shouldn't be a problem. Unless you have a broken one you where thinking of sending me :naughty:


----------



## amartUSA (Dec 21, 2008)

Richie086 said:


> The POB is so compact, I don't think that would be a problem for most, especially given the very inexpensive price. The reason I now own two.
> 
> Now, if I can only come up with the money for an AE Xenide 25W HID:twothumbs


 
Is there a rael difference between stock lamp and the 50w 4300 lamp?

If so, I would be interested in purchasing this as well. Let us know. I am also on Long Island.
thanks.


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 21, 2008)

amartUSA said:


> Is there a rael difference between stock lamp and the 50w 4300 lamp?
> 
> If so, I would be interested in purchasing this as well. Let us know. I am also on Long Island.
> thanks.


 
Hi AmartUSA,

According to CPF members, and quoting one member below, a 4300 kelvin vs. 6000 kelvin, produces higher light output or lumens and better color rendition. I'll be sure to post regarding the upgrades to both my POB's. I'm just waiting for the bulbs to arrive from the dealer. 



BlueBeam22 said:


> The 4200K/4300K upgrade should give over a 15% increase in light output. To the eye it appears more than that.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 23, 2008)

It seems that someone is always trying to get their hands on a POB.

There are two of them for sale in this marketplace thread:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=187865


----------



## VegasF6 (Dec 30, 2008)

VegasF6 said:


> I don't know if it was clear from my first message or not, but after a few minutes cool down, it will operate again for a minute or so before clicking off. I will have to head over to HF and pick up the security bit set. But, in the meantime, barring any bad connections, is that the behaviour of a bulb? I mean, this is my only HID. My experience with bulbs is they just go poof not act like this?


 
I got the security bit set and played with this today. First I just swapped batteries in case it wasn't holding up under load and no good there. Next I swapped the bulbs around and that appears to be the culprit. When putting the "new but bad" bulb in my older light I had the same symptoms. Lit up for about ~30 seconds and cut out. Little bit of a zap sound. Kinda scared me at these voltages. So I guess I am in the market for a bulb, so much for that great bargain 

Well, at least the ballast appears to be ok. I am just guessing but a bad bulb like that probably puts undo stress on the ballast as well?


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 30, 2008)

VegasF6 said:


> So I guess I am in the market for a bulb, so much for that great bargain


 
This is great news for you! Sure, you gotta buy a new bulb, which is, what, $15 online? So, make it the 4300K bulb, and you'll finally have the bulb that shoulda been in the light in the first place!


----------



## petrev (Dec 30, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> This is great news for you! Sure, you gotta buy a new bulb, which is, what, $15 online? So, make it the 4300K bulb, and you'll finally have the bulb that shoulda been in the light in the first place!


 
Hi 

Me too on what Turbo said.
Standard POB bulbs seem particularly prone to failure (aparantly from repeated re-strikes). There have been at least 3 or more noted on CPF.

Ballast should be fine and a new 4300K auto lamp as well as being a better colour gives more lumens. Auto bulbs are normally instant on (higher output from startup with short rise time) and should be good for hot-restrikes !

Cheers
Pete


----------



## VegasF6 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I went ahead and ordered the bulb from Ebay. I didn't get it for quite 15 bucks, I should have shopped harder I guess. But, it is only money, and it ought to be a nice upgrade


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 30, 2008)

petrev said:


> Auto bulbs are normally instant on (higher output from startup with short rise time) and should be good for hot-restrikes !


 
Well, the 4300K auto bulb I put in actually takes longer than stock to get up to full brightness and color temperature. When first turned on, it is on the cool side, then as it warms, the warmer color fades in. 

Maybe I pad $40 for two bulbs, don't quite recall.


----------



## AILL (Dec 31, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Well, the 4300K auto bulb I put in actually takes longer than stock to get up to full brightness and color temperature. When first turned on, it is on the cool side, then as it warms, the warmer color fades in.
> 
> Maybe I pad $40 for two bulbs, don't quite recall.



Hi folks, 

got those 4300k bulbs from the store I introduced here: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=186808

They are still available and I can recommend this store to you.

Andreas
Austria-Europe


----------



## petrev (Dec 31, 2008)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Well, the 4300K auto bulb I put in actually takes longer than stock to get up to full brightness and color temperature. When first turned on, it is on the cool side, then as it warms, the warmer color fades in.
> 
> . . . .


 
Hi

There goes my theory 

Cheers
Pete


----------



## VegasF6 (Jan 20, 2009)

VegasF6 said:


> Well I went ahead and ordered the bulb from Ebay. I didn't get it for quite 15 bucks, I should have shopped harder I guess. But, it is only money, and it ought to be a nice upgrade


 

Bulb came in about a week ago and I finally got around to turning it on. Slow warm up time, at first I thought wow this is blue, but then came in nicely (the color).

But, big problem with the beam shape, it isn't as hot and is somewhat oblong. The bulb isn't centered in the reflector properly. Any run into this? Short of taking a file to the metal bulb post I don't see what else I can do. It is going to be a bear to get it centered properly.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 20, 2009)

VegasF6 said:


> But, big problem with the beam shape, it isn't as hot and is somewhat oblong. The bulb isn't centered in the reflector properly. Any run into this? Short of taking a file to the metal bulb post I don't see what else I can do. It is going to be a bear to get it centered properly.


 


Hi there Vegas,

That should only have happened if you purchased a bulb with the metal base rather than the same type of plastic base the stock bulb has. Is this correct?? Two days ago I experimented with the metal base H7 HID bulb and came up with a solution for the fix. If you haven't already fixed your POB, let me know and I'll try to explain the fix.


----------



## VegasF6 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yep, it is metal, kind of like a traditional 9004 bulb or something. Who knew there were different bases for H7 lamps? I guess I screwed that up too. Sigh.

So, it appears my problem is that it isn't centered, do you think it is a problem with that, or is it the height? Or a combination? Can I safely hold the bulb base and move it around while it is lit until I find the right spot? Or am I going to get a high voltage shock?

Yes, any tips you would like to give me would be well appreciated.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Vegas,

Actually, that one Ebay dealer, YourHID, seems to sell only the metal base H7's. But even some of the other dealers that state in their ad selling the plastic base, sometimes will send the metal base version anyway. So it all depends on what they have in stock or what might be available to them when an order has to go out. So please don't beat yourself up over this, it isn't your fault this happened.

It's a "centering" problem, NOT a height issue. I'll briefly give you some suggestions, but I'll upload some photos I took of the experiment I did just a few days ago showing how you can correct the issue when using the metal base bulbs to make it perfect.

Yes, you should open the light and insert the bulb normally and connect the wires. While the bezel is still out of the body, it is safe to hold the back of the lamp while the light is turned on pointing at a wall. By gently moving the lamp socket around, you'll find the sweet spot making a perfect hot spot and spill. Obviously that is where you need the bulb to stay. I'll get the pictures uploaded on my next post here and give you the rest of the simple procedure to make the fix.





VegasF6 said:


> Yep, it is metal, kind of like a traditional 9004 bulb or something. Who knew there were different bases for H7 lamps? I guess I screwed that up too. Sigh.
> 
> So, it appears my problem is that it isn't centered, do you think it is a problem with that, or is it the height? Or a combination? Can I safely hold the bulb base and move it around while it is lit until I find the right spot? Or am I going to get a high voltage shock?
> 
> Yes, any tips you would like to give me would be well appreciated.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi again Vegas,

Here is the second post with photos and a procedure that works to fix your 4300k bulb alignment issue.


The first thing is to use plyers very carefully and gently press the little nipples down on the bulbs metal base. I just kept pressing them carefully down until they were pretty flat. Take care not to touch the HID bulb or knock into it with the plyers.










You may recall there was a round spacer ring on top of
the original POB bulb. Hopefully you still have it. Cut
it in half as shown in the photo with tin snips or cutters.








Take one (1) of the halves and cut that in equal sized halves.








Place the single large half under the two smaller halves of the spacer
and carefully place them back on the lip of the bulb socket. Note the
orientation of the socket. Do this carefully so none fall into the reflector. 
If they fall in, gently shake them out and repeat the process.








This photo simply shows the spacer pieces sitting on the inner lip.
Again, note the spacers are placed in the rear of the socket.








Carefully reinstall the bulb taking care not to knock any
spacer pieces down into the reflector.







Use the stock metal clip and clip down the bulb. A tie
strap is also placed around the bulb base and under the
front clips as shown and gently tightened down to ensure 
the bulb remains aligned inside the reflector. Verify again 
that the bulb is still in alignment visually or better yet, 
turn it on facing a wall. This step is optional, but I found 
that placing the assembly back into the body without the 
tie strap, the wires can contact the ballast wires or switch 
wires and possibly knock it off alignment. 








If everything goes together perfectly, you'll
have one excellent 4300k POB. I was able to
align the bulb to have a very tight hot spot
and tight spill. This was in my basement 
shinning the light 30 feet away onto the concrete
wall. Prior to installing the bezel on the light and
closing it up, just turn it on and shine it on a wall
to make sure you have the correct beam and 
everything is aligned properly. 


After experimenting and getting the photos, I removed everything and installed 
my composite base 4300k that didn't require any of the above. With so 
many modding their POB's with these bulbs, I figured this modest tutorial may come 
in handy someday for the forum. I just didn't think anyone would post about this 
problem two days after taking the photos.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 20, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> Place the single large half under the two smaller halves of the spacer
> and carefully place them back on the lip of the bulb socket.
> 
> 
> ...


 

I lost you there. Why are you placing the two quarters on top of the half piece? Why not just stack two halves?



> By gently moving the lamp socket around, you'll find the sweet spot making a perfect hot spot and spill. Obviously that is where you need the bulb to stay.


 
I am not clear on why you instructed to perform the above preliminary alignment, then give instruction on how to hold the bulb in a very rigid, specific position. How does your shim fix just happen to get the bulb in the sweet spot?


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 20, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> I lost you there. Why are you placing the two quarters on top of the half piece? Why not just stack two halves?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not clear on why you instructed to perform the above preliminary alignment, then give instruction on how to hold the bulb in a very rigid, specific position. How does your shim fix just happen to get the bulb in the sweet spot?


 

Hi there Turbo,

The two halves of the retainer ring stacked together worked okay, but I found adding another 1/6" in height back there was better, that's why I cut one of the ring halves a second time to stack them. 

The bulb has a tendency to want to lean back towards the shimmed area, possibly because of the retaining spring. If you have the metal based HID bulbs and install them without doing any of this, you'll have the same problem VegasF6 posted about. This problem doesn't occur with the composite-type lamp bases at all. 

The tie strap is just to make sure when installing the bezel back in the body, the bundle of wires above the ballast ususally contact the wires behind the bulb and may cause a slight mis-alignment of the bulb within the reflector if no tie strap is used. Make the mod yourself and you'll see what I mean. The result of this enables that great tight beam shot I posted.


----------



## VegasF6 (Jan 20, 2009)

Richie, this was fabulous timing on your part, and very lucky for me. As soon as I realized something wasn't right, I dug the bulb back out of the trash, so I should have what I need.

Odds are I won't get the opportunity to try this before the weekend, but I will post my results.

Thanks!
VegasF6


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 20, 2009)

VegasF6 said:


> Richie, this was fabulous timing on your part, and very lucky for me. As soon as I realized something wasn't right, I dug the bulb back out of the trash, so I should have what I need.
> 
> Thanks!
> VegasF6


 

Hey Vegas,

Wow, glad that worked out and I'm happy I was some help here. It's unfortunate the metal based HID bulbs seem to have this problem when used in a POB. A person can either spend another $30.00 or $40.00 and get their hands on the composite style base 4300k's, but who has money like that to toss around these days. This modest little tutorial hopefully will save a few here some money and headaches. Please post when your mod is complete and let me know if you run into any issues.


----------



## Parker VH (Jan 20, 2009)

I bought two 4300K H7 composite base bulbs on Ebay for $23.00 shipped from seller "hqz4321".


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 21, 2009)

Parker VH said:


> I bought two 4300K H7 composite base bulbs on Ebay for $23.00 shipped from seller "hqz4321".


 

Hi Parker,

Yeah, that is a great price for two bulbs. I think that seller ships from the US somewhere, so I'm sure they would be received quickly. 

BTW... I've tested another technique I found to help keep the inside of the lens smoke-free. Prior to installing any new HID bulb, wire it up and VERY carefully run it in the open air and watch the smoke it emits for several minutes. Without doing this, that smoke is what makes its way to the inside of the lens and likely the reflector too.

I hold it from the base very carefully. You also want to try to resist the temptation to look at the bulb when in use. If not, you won't be seeing to well for a while afterwards. 

If the inner lens is very foggy or smokey looking already, and likely is, you'll want to clean it with alcohol or something. I also found having some type of air source to blow off any lint residue prior to reinstalling it really finishes it off. Do NOT use alcohol on the reflector.

There are also those around here, like me, that like to shine up their reflectors. The POB reflector shines perfectly to a gleam if carnauba wax is gently applied with a micro-fiber cloth and removed with the same type of cloth. I use Mother's Carnauba Wax. A Micro-fiber cloth looks like terrycloth, but has a very unusual feel to it. You'll know it when you touch it. If you don't have this type of cloth, I wouldn't try to shine it up as you may wear some fine scratches into the chrome finish.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey guys, got a POB for christmas but turned out it was DOA. So after returning it(which BTW went very well, was a great guy that I dealt with) I received my new one today. And let me tell you.. WOW some frigging light. Pictures on the site do not do this light justice AT ALL. Its not even that dark over here and wow... just cuts threw everything. I think I just might EDC this thing.  Seriously one heck of a light. Thanks everybody, reading this thread and many others about the light were very very helpful!


----------



## Patriot (Jan 23, 2009)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Hey guys, got a POB for christmas but turned out it was DOA. So after returning it(which BTW went very well, was a great guy that I dealt with) I received my new one today. And let me tell you.. WOW some frigging light. Pictures on the site do not do this light justice AT ALL. Its not even that dark over here and wow... just cuts threw everything. I think I just might EDC this thing.  Seriously one heck of a light. Thanks everybody, reading this thread and many others about the light were very very helpful!




Congrats Cosmo! It seems that no picture ever does any HID light justice...lol. People often come over from the LED side and want a 75W barn burner because they think they'll be disappointed with anything less. Truth is, most 24W lights will rock their lighting world like nothing they've ever seen before. The large reflectored 35W lights are just that much more impressive.

Enjoy! :wave:


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 23, 2009)

Cosmo7809 said:


> I received my new one today. And let me tell you.. WOW some frigging light. Pictures on the site do not do this light justice AT ALL. Its not even that dark over here and wow... just cuts threw everything. I think I just might EDC this thing.  Seriously one heck of a light. Thanks everybody, reading this thread and many others about the light were very very helpful!


 

Hey Cosmo,

Great purchase and wish you the best with it. :twothumbs


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 23, 2009)

Cosmo7809 said:


> I think I just might EDC this thing.


 
Not without the optional pocket clip, you don't!


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 23, 2009)

Tonight my brother happen to stop by.... So I said "hey Mike lets go outside I gotta show you something" now keep in my that when I show him some of my lights hes wants nothing of it and says.... its a stupid hobby

Well when he saw this... I think I converted him. His jaw dropped and said can I have it? 


Nuff said


----------



## mikevelarde (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Cosmo 7809!!

Would your EDC mean Every Day CART!!


----------



## VegasF6 (Feb 1, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> Hey Vegas,
> 
> Wow, glad that worked out and I'm happy I was some help here. It's unfortunate the metal based HID bulbs seem to have this problem when used in a POB. A person can either spend another $30.00 or $40.00 and get their hands on the composite style base 4300k's, but who has money like that to toss around these days. This modest little tutorial hopefully will save a few here some money and headaches. Please post when your mod is complete and let me know if you run into any issues.


 

I finally found time to work on this today. It turned into about a 3 hour project. It took all of 15 minutes to get the bulb focused to my satisfaction. After playing with it, it seemed that only the bottom of the bulb, the side where the spring clip first mounts needed to be adjusted, so I cut a length of 20 gauge solid wire, formed it into a c shape, added a small dab of silicone and stuck it to the reflector/bulb housing. A paper clip probably would have been perfect too now that I think about it. 

However, my tri-wing screws are on about there last leg. So I ran around town trying to find some philips screws to replace them with, and just no luck at all. It looks like a #6 3/8 screw would do it, but the pan heads I was looking at have just entirely too large a head. I finally gave up and put it back together. And wouldn't you know it, I fubared the rear phillips screws on the battery door as well. 

Focus is pretty good now, but I think if I could keep this same angle, but raise the entire bulb an 1/8" or so I would be even happier. If I take this apart again I may try and solder the wire right to the bulb body itself.

Thanks for the help!
VegasF6


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 1, 2009)

VegasF6 said:


> After playing with it, it seemed that only the bottom of the bulb, the side where the spring clip first mounts needed to be adjusted,
> 
> However, my tri-wing screws are on about there last leg. So I ran around town trying to find some philips screws to replace them with, and just no luck at all.


 

Yep, that's exactly what causes the problem where the retainer clip first makes contact.

As far as your tri-wing's go, I don't know what the exact size of the black phillips screws I used since I was lucky and had 10 of them on hand. But I did save my tri-wings from both my modded POB's. If you want, PM me your address (only if you are in the USA please) and I'll drop them in the mailbox in the morning for you.


----------



## brickbat (Feb 4, 2009)

Parker VH said:


> I bought two 4300K H7 composite base bulbs on Ebay for $23.00 shipped from seller "hqz4321".



Just got mine. Took all of 3 days. Top notch, eh? These drop right in the POB - same connectors and the same composite base H7 lamp.


----------



## VegasF6 (Feb 5, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> Yep, that's exactly what causes the problem where the retainer clip first makes contact.
> 
> As far as your tri-wing's go, I don't know what the exact size of the black phillips screws I used since I was lucky and had 10 of them on hand. But I did save my tri-wings from both my modded POB's. If you want, PM me your address (only if you are in the USA please) and I'll drop them in the mailbox in the morning for you.


 
Richie, that is a very generous offer. I haven't been checking in much lately. I think I will hold off at this time as I am determined to replace these with a friendlier fastener


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 5, 2009)

VegasF6 said:


> Richie, that is a very generous offer. I haven't been checking in much lately. I think I will hold off at this time as I am determined to replace these with a friendlier fastener


 

No problem Vegas. I was lucky and had the exact size phillips head screws in black anodized color on hand for both my mods. They were the best option to use rather than the tri-wings.


----------



## TX35 (Feb 11, 2009)

Can someone tell me the size of the tri-wing screwdriver for the POB?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 11, 2009)

TX35 said:


> Can someone tell me the size of the tri-wing screwdriver for the POB?
> 
> Thanks!!!


 

Hi TX35,

I purchased two size's of triwing screw drivers to remove the tri-wings screw, but I don't recall which was the better size for the job. Just purchase a #2 and #3 and you'll be fine.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Feb 11, 2009)

Just as a little tip. As for as taking out the bottom screw blocked by the positioning stand, if you take off the battery cover you can slide the hole stand off.


----------



## TX35 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the information!!


----------



## PsychoBunny (Feb 16, 2009)

Am I reading this right?
All I have to do to give my POB a boost is to swap bulbs with
a H7 55w 4300K?
Will that over work the power supply?

P.S. This is a Xenon 12V bulb, right?
Also, where the heck do I find one??


----------



## VegasF6 (Feb 16, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> Am I reading this right?
> All I have to do to give my POB a boost is to swap bulbs with
> a H7 55w 4300K?
> Will that over work the power supply?
> ...


 
Is doesn't over work the power supply, or ballsast, because it still runs at 35 watts. Sort of like a driver for an LED. As for it giving it a boost, well I didn't really think so. It may be possible for one bulb to be more efficient than another, but if so the results in this case are negligible. The main reason people are doing it is to get a different color, what most consider more of a natural tint vs the blue-ish stock bulb. 

As far as where to find one, most have bought from E-bay, there are several sellers listed in this thread.

If you decide to, you need an H7 35 or 55 watt bulb, and the color of your choice. Discussion here has been mostly about 4300 kelvin. You might want to email the seller and ask if it has a metal or composite base. I was unlucky enough to get the metal base and it caused some focus problems. Nothing that couldn't be overcome with some shimming though.


----------



## petrev (Feb 16, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> Am I reading this right?
> All I have to do to give my POB a boost is to swap bulbs with
> a H7 55w 4300K?
> Will that over work the power supply?
> ...


 
Hi

35 or 50 or 55W is not an issue in this case as the ballast drives them all at the set power - there may be a slight difference in colour from one type to another as they would be slightly underdriven and they are gassed to give the set colour temp at the rated power (but they are all really the same bulb as far as I can find out -just slightly different gas fill).

The 4300K bulb does produce more lumens than the higher colour temp bulbs and that is a big gain in my opinion - also the colour rendering is better.

There are good references to e-Bay sellers back through this thread if I remember correctly !

Like vegas said try to get a plastic base for simplicity but metal ones can be adjusted and not all the plastic ones may be perfect either ? ? ?

Chers 
Pete


----------



## PsychoBunny (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks guys for that info.
So, the difference between 6000 and 4300K is more "perceived"
brightness? Not that it actually IS brighter, it just looks that way?

Do you think I'm wasting my money (again) replacing the bulb?

I did find someone in Japan and got 2 bulbs for $25.00.
So even if I dont see any difference, at least I have some spare
bulbs 

P.S. I think the ones I got have plastic bases.


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 16, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> Thanks guys for that info.
> So, the difference between 6000 and 4300K is more "perceived"
> brightness? Not that it actually IS brighter, it just looks that way?
> 
> Do you think I'm wasting my money (again) replacing the bulb?


 

Hi Psycho,

By switching out the 6000k for the 4300k, you'll be GAINING lumens. I believe CPF members rate the POB running with a 4300k at about 3,200 lumens. You are not waisting your money nor is the switch "power of suggestion" or anything else. You're making a smart choice.

The $25.00 you're paying is a good price and the plastic base bulbs are the preferred. Post some before and after photos of your POB when the modification is complete.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Feb 16, 2009)

So, I've heard that a disconnected or loose battery cable causes the charging circuit to just click, and not charge the battery. I went to top off one of my POB's today. LED went red and when I came back much later it was still red, which isn't normal for just a top-off. Just then it clicked green. I left it hooked up and a minute later it went red again. So I left ti for observation, and noted that it goes red-green-red-green about every minute. The LED indicator lights up all the LED's, so I know it is charged. But what could be causing it to do this?


----------



## PsychoBunny (Feb 17, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> Hi Psycho,
> 
> By switching out the 6000k for the 4300k, you'll be GAINING lumens. I believe CPF members rate the POB running with a 4300k at about 3,200 lumens. You are not waisting your money nor is the switch "power of suggestion" or anything else. You're making a smart choice.
> 
> The $25.00 you're paying is a good price and the plastic base bulbs are the preferred. Post some before and after photos of your POB when the modification is complete.


 
I assume you put the replacement 4300K bulb in yourself?
How easy (hard) was it? Can you give details?
I have read that 4300 actually is brighter than 6000K because it
is more "neutral" and more light is reflected back instead of being
absorbed.


----------



## petrev (Feb 17, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> I assume you put the replacement 4300K bulb in yourself?
> How easy (hard) was it? Can you give details?
> I have read that 4300 actually is brighter than 6000K because it
> is more "neutral" and more light is reflected back instead of being
> absorbed.


 
Hi PB

If you read back a bit . . .

Lamp is Plug Compatible 
Need #2 or #3 Tri-Wing bit/driver
Removing bottom stand allows easy access to lowest screw
Keep the shim - you may need it !

4300K IS ACTUALLY BRIGHTER 
and the colour rendering is better 

Have Fun
Pete

Bulbs (one source - thanks kaimaikid)
LINK


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 17, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> So, I've heard that a disconnected or loose battery cable causes the charging circuit to just click, and not charge the battery. I went to top off one of my POB's today. LED went red and when I came back much later it was still red, which isn't normal for just a top-off. Just then it clicked green. I left it hooked up and a minute later it went red again. So I left ti for observation, and noted that it goes red-green-red-green about every minute. The LED indicator lights up all the LED's, so I know it is charged. But what could be causing it to do this?


 

Hi there Turbo,

I leave both of my POB's on the charger 24/7 because this is one of the few (if only?) HID's that "smart chargers" and is designed for that. Normally, the POB will click red for several minutes and back to green when left connected 24/7. However, in your case, there seems to be a problem. If I were you, I'd remove the rear battery box cover and confirm both the positive and negative terminals are securely connected to the battery. If those are okay, verify the battery has not reached the end of it's charging life. Try turning it on and check your runtime. A perfect standard battery will run for 85-90 minutes from about 13.0 volts down to 10.5 volts. 

Lastly, it's possible you may have only owned your POB for several months. However, your POB may have been made a year or more prior to you purchasing it and sat in a warehouse just as long. So an owner can't simply determine the battery is good by the amount of them they've had it. 

Please post your results.


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 17, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> I assume you put the replacement 4300K bulb in yourself?
> How easy (hard) was it? Can you give details?
> I have read that 4300 actually is brighter than 6000K because it
> is more "neutral" and more light is reflected back instead of being
> absorbed.


 

PsychoBunny,

I"d review the post again that "Petrev" just posted above. 

Also, here are several posts I made on some of my mods on the subject.


This link shows what to do if you purchase the metal base bulbs. Sometime you can order them as plastic base and they arrive metal.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2797123&postcount=209



This link shows some mods I've made to my POB's
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/218001


----------



## PsychoBunny (Feb 17, 2009)

petrev said:


> Hi PB
> 
> If you read back a bit . . .
> 
> ...


 

Hmmmmm, what is a "#2 or #3 Tri-Wing bit/driver'??


----------



## petrev (Feb 17, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> Hmmmmm, what is a "#2 or #3 Tri-Wing bit/driver'??


 
Hi

#2 or #3 are the size designations and Tri-Wing is the form of the security driver needed to fit the bezel screws. Look at them and you will see they have tri-lobed holes in them.

http://www.tools-plus.com/magna-35409.html

http://www.action-electronics.com/ezpower.htm

Google - tri-wing security bit
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=tri-wing+security+bit&btnG=Search

Now ! What is your address so I can come and fit it for you ?

:thumbsup:

Cheers
Pete


----------



## PsychoBunny (Feb 17, 2009)

petrev said:


> Hi
> 
> #2 or #3 are the size designations and Tri-Wing is the form of the security driver needed to fit the bezel screws. Look at them and you will see they have tri-lobed holes in them.
> 
> ...


 

Oh, so THAT'S what those things are called! :huh:
Nope, I'll have to pick some bits up at Home Depot.

You are soooooo helpful 
When you come over, can you show me how to do the lightbulb
swap + help me mod my Mag 2D?
I got beer, and a full bar! (oh, and some XXX DVD's, but dont tell
my wife!), about the BEER that is!! LOL!!! 
Thanks!


----------



## petrev (Feb 17, 2009)

PsychoBunny said:


> Oh, so THAT'S what those things are called! :huh:
> Nope, I'll have to pick some bits up at Home Depot.
> 
> You are soooooo helpful
> ...


 

Mmmm Beer - I'll be right over :thumbsup:

Let us know how it goes

Cheers
Pete


----------



## PsychoBunny (Feb 17, 2009)

petrev said:


> Mmmm Beer - I'll be right over :thumbsup:
> 
> Let us know how it goes
> 
> ...


 
Will do.
Sometimes I get stuff quicker from Japan than I do from my
own state! LOL! go figure!
Dont these bulbs 4 wires? Two of them are supposed to go
to your car?
Will I know what wires go where? Color code?


----------



## srvctec (Feb 18, 2009)

petrev said:


> Hi
> 
> #2 or #3 are the size designations and Tri-Wing is the form of the security driver needed to fit the bezel screws. Look at them and you will see they have tri-lobed holes in them.
> 
> ...



Also if you have a Harbor Freight Tools store near by, they have a number of security bit sets for around $5. Set 1 and set 2 for example. With these sets, one can open just about anything secured with any type of security bit there is.


----------

